# XD45ACP 5" tactical, anybody tried it?



## USsoldier1124 (Dec 1, 2007)

i have heard nothing but good thing about XD's, but most of what i hear is the 4"er. does anybody have any input on the tactical .45 with the 5" barrel. if so, how did it fit and did you like it. shots groups just as good?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I get to shoot a 5" XD fairly often and it is a fine weapon. It's as accurate as anything else out there I would say. The only problem I had with it, it's a little to big in the grip for me(small hands). I like them real well.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

If it's anything like my 5" Tactical 9mm, you'd be very pleased. But, like any other brand named handgun, it's objective. IMO, the SA XD service/tactical is a quality made firearm. Certainly a lot less ($) than my favorite SigSauer.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I own one and can say I'm extremely pleased with it. It's accurate, reliable with whatever I feed it, has what I'd consider good ergonomics, highly visible sites and the 13 + 1 capacity makes the whole package that much better. 

I like it so much that I'll be adding the 9mm Tactical at some future point. :smt033

Best Wishes


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

While at the range last night, I shot a friend's XD45 Tactical, and it is definately a great gun. The gun was very accurate, my groupings were nice and tight. I would give it a


----------



## Eman (Mar 26, 2007)

I have one and it is my favorite of my collection. It is a very accurate, reliable and smooth shooter.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought the 4".

1) Didn't figure an inch more barrel length or sight radius would improve the function of the gun. It's a carry/drawer gun for me, not a target gun.

2) I like the looks of the 4" MUCH better.

I'm glad i got the 4". More accurate than I expected. Ragged hole 10-shot groups at 7M. Carries well, even IWB. Currently more holster options.

.45ACP Service on the right. 9mm SubCompact on the left.









Jeff


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice! Held all three barrel lengths today 3", 4" and 5"... I'd say it all just depends on your needs.. If it's a carry or a range gun.. I'm drawn to the accuracy claims of the 5" but I'll probably realistically end up with the .45 compact 4" if I go XD which is quite likely, because I like the "convertability" of the grip-extending mag.. and for it's JOB (in-home rather than at-range) it's longest task would be maybe 5-7 yards. If you don't mind a full-size and you're a stickler for tiny groups at 25 yards, the 5" is you.

Jeff... 
What's that on those grips? I held the XD today and that's one thing I noticed with most the pistols.. Stock grips seemed a little not-so tacky. I think I'd prefer a bit more sticky feel to the XD.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

babs said:


> Jeff...
> What's that on those grips? I held the XD today and that's one thing I noticed with most the pistols.. Stock grips seemed a little not-so tacky. I think I'd prefer a bit more sticky feel to the XD.


Same question Jeff...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Answering my own question.. I'm seeing there are decal-applied grip "textures" available for a lot of these poly-framed guns.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't remember if I mentioned.. 

Last Friday I looked at a 5" XD .45 13 round (I'm guessing it's the 9621 model with std 3-dot sights)... For sale as a used gun at local shop.

Rifling and rest of gun looked excellent.. enough not to be able to tell from a new gun.. incl box, holsters, mags and paperwork like a new one.. Story is a local officer used to qualify, then sold it off to the shop.. very few rounds through it.

Asking $460+tax

Whata ya think? I got the hots for it I think. :tonqe:
(currently looking at what lawn equipment and junk lying around I can sell off quick).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for the lag.

www.TruGripUSA.com

I pulled the tape off the XD9SC, as it snags in concealed carry. I left a strip down the front-strap. Works great.

I left the full grip on the XD45. I trimmed it along the top for appearance. It's been on a few months now. No peeling, no shifting. Awesome on the range. My range in FL has no A/C, so some times, it's 90 in there. You need the tape. The tape also helps a lot with follow-ups and recoil control.

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

As of last week I have a 3",4",and 5" XDs I love all three. The 5" is the best for me most likely because of the extra weight.:smt023


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*5" tactical*

I have a 5" tactical allblack C.A. (only two 10rd. mags)legal ,
I love it .
1)The only kind of a problem is the first box of ammo or so the slide did not stay back when empty then went away after a few box's?
2)The sights were 1 foot off to the left & any that knows "SA" xd's is a b*t#h to move the sights on witch is a good thing ,& the last thing you what is your sight coming off out in the brush ,hunting, practce, target ,etc.
So I hope this help someone make the right(XD)decision!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love my XD 40 tactical. Great gun to shoot and no fear moving out to 15, 20 and 25 yards with it. I may put a Houge overwrap grip on it if I can cut down the portion of the backstrap that would impede the grip safety. If not, I'll be hitting the TrugripUSA site soon. The 3 dot sights are easy to acquire. My guess is that you will find the 45 to be everything you want in a tactical pistol. I'm a bit old fashioned and still only like 45's in the form of a 1911 so the .40 was my choice. I picked it up for $400 used at a store near my home. It had only had one mag run through it when I bought it. The second mag was never even loaded. I couldn't pass up that kind of deal!!!


----------

